# Ship to Shore antenna question



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

Just bought a 18' Starcraft. Has an antenna but no Radio. 

Do I have to match the radio to the antenna ??? or is it just a matter of getting the right radio with the same electrical plug ???

It is a shakespear antenna. 

Any help would be great,

Thanks,

Rooster


----------



## 10 ring (Mar 18, 2007)

As long as it is a ship to shore antanna any s to s radio will work.


----------



## Mick Broughton (Mar 8, 2010)

You can change the end on the wire of the antenna.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

It will most likely have a PL-259 connector on the antenna coax and most radios (not hand-helds) will accept that connector. If you have a hand-held radio they usually have a BNC connector and you can buy an adapter to go from BNC to PL-259.


----------

